# Lowell Police Academy 2008



## MPD133

Good luck to all of you who are scheduled to go to the Lowell Police Academy in May.


Start working out now.


----------



## Bravo2-7

MPD133 said:


> Good luck to all of you who are scheduled to go to the Lowell Police Academy in May.
> 
> Start working out now.


I second that


----------



## GodblessThearmy

Wow I graduated in 06. Where does the time go? Good luck to all!


----------



## Sgt K

I taught their first two classes in 97 & 98 or maybe it was 96 & 97....oh, I'm not sure...I don't even know what day it is now!


----------



## LPD020

Good luck, I just graduated the last Lowell Academy, 2007-01. Just don't give up and you shall do fine.


----------

